# Back after a couple of years :)



## Bee Bee

Hi everyone! So I've been a member here for a long time but I'm back! 

I TTC my son for almost 3 years. I was diagnosed with PCOS early on and went through a fertility clinic. I didnt need to do IUI or IVF but they were very close to doing so, instead we did femara to help me ovulate properly. In that time, I only got pregnant once but it ended up being an ectopic but 6 months later I conceived my son and he was born 4/4/16. 

I got a copper IUD put in after my son was born because we didn't want a baby too close to him. I had the IUD removed in June and we've been TTC ever since. I apparently dont have PCOS this time but it hasnt been any easier to conceive as my cycles are anywhere from 30-70 days long. So I went back to my fertility doctor in November and it was CD48 so she put me on progesterone to start a period. For some reason, a few days after being off of the progesterone, my body decided to ovulate and I got pregnant. But, the progesterone already did its damage and thinned out my lining so I ended up miscarrying. 

They let me try again immediately and I took femara this cycle to help me ovulate and I also took progesterone after ovulation and I am already pregnant again! My first betas measured at 23 (which is lower than I've ever measured before but I was also only like 10DPO) and I am set to go back tomorrow morning for second blood test. 

Historically, my second blood tests always reveal that Im miscarrying. The only time it hasn't was with my son so I'm always super nervous about them. So, if my numbers show that I am atleast doubling, then I'll feel much better and be able to relax a little. Ive been taking FRERs obsessively and they seem to be getting darker. Or atleast, they arent getting lighter so I'm trying to stay positive! 

If this pregnancy sticks then I'll be due late September! I'm hoping for a girl this time. 

Outside of TTC stuff, the only new news about me is that I recently started working as a doula! So, I've been working with a lot of mamas, bringing babies into the world! I love the work so much :)


----------



## NeyNey

Welcome back!

What a journey you've been on already.

wishing you all the very best xo


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome back! :) You've been through so much :hugs:. Best of luck with TTC and I hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back Bee Bee. You've been through quite a bit :hugs: 

Fingers firmly crossed for those doubling numbers <3


----------



## Bee Bee

Thanks ladies! My first HCG was 23 second test 3 days later was 139! 

They didnt want to do any more tests so I am just set for a scan on February 5th! Today I am 4+6 weeks along :)

So far, only symptoms are CRAZY thirst and a weird tightness above my groin area. So much so that I have to be slow about getting up and have to brace myself when I sneeze or cough lol. Both of those are symptoms I had with my son so good signs I hope! 

And then today I got the craziest fatigue that hit me like a freight train. I had to nap to get through the morning because I was seriously afraid Id just fall asleep somewhere random in the house lol


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :)


----------

